# A quick friday job



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Went to this place Friday to spray the floor joists. He didn't want to lose any ceiling height in his basement but wanted it to look a little more finished. Five hours in and out. 10 gallons of Dulux Gripper. 

It doesn't take great pictures but it sure cleans it up and makes it a lot brighter in a dark basement.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good. I like some of these quick in and out jobs.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Love gripper. Doesn't cover tanin bleed but definitely makes the basement look cleaner. Makes sense and hella easier than rocking the place. Love getting off early on a Friday too!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Gibberish45 said:


> Love gripper. Doesn't cover tanin bleed but definitely makes the basement look cleaner. Makes sense and hella easier than rocking the place. Love getting off early on a Friday too!


I gave him the option for me to spot prime the spots that would bleed, and all of the knots.. He opted for me to just shoot the lid, and he was fine with the tannin and knot bleeds. 

It was a nice early Friday for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aw he77 yea easy $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

+ now it smells like new sneakers:yes:

unless they have changed the formula, which the most likely have


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

chrisn said:


> + now it smells like new sneakers:yes: unless they have changed the formula, which the most likely have


Smells more like a pair of knock off Air Force ones... Don't ask how I know.

I was going to use 1-2-3 but the smell if that is waaaaay worse and the lady if te house is expecting... So I wanted to keep it semi-tolerable even though she went to stay at her parents house.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Is this dulux gripper comparable to glidden's gripper quailty wise?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Looks good. I like some of these quick in and out jobs.


Dave, I thought about reporting this post. :jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Aw he77 yea easy $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


And this one with it.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Is this dulux gripper comparable to glidden's gripper quailty wise?


I am not sure that it is the same product? It sticks to most surfaces. I couldn't get it off my hands that's for sure.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's good, I want to paint my basement lid black. Gonna check into the gripper..


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wje said:


> I gave him the option for me to spot prime the spots that would bleed, and all of the knots.. He opted for me to just shoot the lid, and he was fine with the tannin and knot bleeds.
> 
> It was a nice early Friday for sure :thumbsup:


From Gripper to clipper!:whistling2:n


----------

